# lenny the specticled caiman



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

i have wanted one for about 14 years maybe more and was lucky to end up getting one last year and i cant stop looking at him 

its definatley lived up to my expectations and im still verry proud to have him


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

He's lovely mate, well done.


----------



## shytalk (Jan 9, 2010)

nice photo any more would like a good photo of your set up if possible what filters are you using? when did you get him hes a good size by the look of it. and if you dont mind me asking what did you pay for him


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

he is arouind 2ft long and at the moment he is in a 6ft by 2.5 ft fish tank with 2 exturnal filters 
iv just been ivven the go ahead by the missus to build him a big new inclosure whitch will startnect week


----------



## shytalk (Jan 9, 2010)

Cool nice one im not far from you how much did your DWAL cost and your insurence how long did it take mate wouold be good to know for the future


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

what are you in as if your under a different council it is down to your council to tell you how much as there all different 

if you wait till aipril it is all being changed so all councils have the same criteria and pricing


----------



## shytalk (Jan 9, 2010)

i live in Ormesby just as a guide what did you pay for your DWAL and how much was your insurence, what was the time scale to getting your licence, cheers


----------



## snakeman26 (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow amazing 
I want one


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

your under redcar and cleveland if you ask slipery he can tell you what it cost him insurance was 130
vet bill 500 
licence 350


----------



## shytalk (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry to be a pain but how long did it take from aplication to being granted your licence once again sorry


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

very nice. is it possible you can upload more pictures of him please. wish i owned my own place and not rent. i would really like one of these.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

jacko1 said:


> your under redcar and cleveland if you ask slipery he can tell you what it cost him insurance was 130
> vet bill 500
> licence 350


£500 for a vet? now thats steep! was he there for the day? lol


----------



## SykeSnake (Aug 2, 2009)

Cracking looking specticled !!!! :notworthy:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice!!!!

been so long since i've kept them... 

so nice they are!:2thumb:

spirit!


----------



## Venom:) (Feb 8, 2010)

there is no chance of me getting one of these how much will he grow??? 7ft..?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

jacko1 said:


> vet bill 500


Jesus! Did she do it naked?


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

cos vet was from an outside are she charged for a full day


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> £500 for a vet? now thats steep! was he there for the day? lol


The problem was trying to get a vet in the area to do the inspection, none would, so I ended up with IZV group!:bash:


----------



## afalbusa (Aug 30, 2009)

Im having trouble finding a vet to do my inspection, the local authority said they may have to bring in defra's vet who do the inspection on the local zoo :gasp: how much will that cost, I havent asked for a qoute yet


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

afalbusa said:


> Im having trouble finding a vet to do my inspection, the local authority said they may have to bring in defra's vet who do the inspection on the local zoo :gasp: how much will that cost, I havent asked for a qoute yet


Sound like they'll use IZV in huddersfield. Ouch that'll hurt your pocket!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

jesus you must have a good job! lol


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

if you mean me i have my own garage restoration business so when funds allow i get what i realy want


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice mate, some set up hey


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

wow looks good , feel free to check out my enclosure ......

Thanks

Steve


----------

